
Everything Wrong with Peter Thiel’s Doomsday Survival Plan - davidgerard
https://www.outsideonline.com/2152476/everything-thats-wrong-billionaires-doomsday-survival-plan
======
ciconia
I know Americans are absolutely hooked on dystopian scenarios, but please can
you just stop for a few minutes and consider everything that _is_ right with
the world?

It's really more of a state of mind than objective reality. And BTW feeling
like we're constantly on the brink of disaster is exactly where Trump, Thiel,
and their merry band of doomsayers would want you to be. It's bad for you, so
please, knock it out.

~~~
davidgerard
The article is by an actual outdoorsman and details with knowledge where these
guys are doing it wrong.

